# Rosario



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Rosario.

I'm a single mother who was found on the streets, trying to take care of my kitten. When you adopt me, I'll be neutered, vet-checked, with my immunizations up to date, and microchipped! Please come and see me today!


















Rosario is for adoption at Animal Allies in Duluth, MN.


----------

